# Heard so much about ZiwiPeak!!



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've heard & done so much research since I've joined the forum on dogfoods & liked what I read about Ziwi. Since I can't do raw & so many love the results they're getting from feeding raw, I decided that freeze-dried raw would be more my style. I asked ZiwiPeak to send me a sample to see if Midgie would like it & WOW--what a sample!!!! They sent me 2 nice size packets of Ziwi & a Deer Hoof Chew! I was totally impressed! Although I haven't let Midgie try it yet as I don't want to introduce too many new changes with her being she's just started THK almost 2 months ago, I thinking some time this spring I might give it to her. Right now I have the Ziwi in my freezer to preserve it til I'm ready for it. I'm really looking forward to see if she'll like freeze-dried raw & my vet seemed to really like it too. She doesn't promote raw feeding, but she said the freeze-dried method will kill any pathogens, so it should be safe! & that's what I like to hear!!!!!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That's great! But honestly...I've not read about ZiwiPeak giving dogs upset tummy. I'd honestly give her a few pieces & see what she thinks.  They work perfectly as treats! But we went from raw to ZiwiPeak cold turkey w/no ill effects & even added in HK w/no ill effects. I personally find the dehydrated raw foods VERY gentle on their systems.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

MChis said:


> That's great! But honestly...I've not read about ZiwiPeak giving dogs upset tummy. I'd honestly give her a few pieces & see what she thinks.  They work perfectly as treats! But we went from raw to ZiwiPeak cold turkey w/no ill effects & even added in HK w/no ill effects. I personally find the dehydrated raw foods VERY gentle on their systems.


I'm gonna stick with THK for awhile since we just started about 2 months ago & I just started her on her allergy regimen. Don't want to introduce too many changes all at once. I'm hoping by spring I can start adding the Ziwi into her diet. My vet didn't want me to give it to her all at once or she'd get diarreah. I agree about the dehydrated being more gently on the systems & I'm so happy I found them. Just ordered Midgie her 1st box of THK Force & can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't wait to see how She likes it. My girls never had any issues switching to ziwi peak at all. They love both the dried and canned.

Lori


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey loves her Ziwi. I mix her meals with a bit of warm water


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, we always added water to ZP as well to help with digestion. Plus it slows them down a bit where there is so little food.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

We tried ZP and neither of my 2 at the time liked it beyond the first day where it was interesting to them. But they didn't eat much even then. I was happy because the smell was so disgusting to me. Makes me gag it was so rich. I tried it for about a week and neither me nor the dogs could take it anymore. Too rich/organ type smell.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I just started Peebo and Princess on it this week and they love it! I have never seen them eat so well.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

devo said:


> I just started Peebo and Princess on it this week and they love it! I have never seen them eat so well.


I got 2 free packages from the company, but haven't tried them yet. Since she's only been on THK for close to 3 months and Acana about 1 month. I'm waiting til she finishes the Acana to try her on the Ziwi.

She seems to like the Acana o.k., but it seems like there might be something in it causing itching. I read the ingrediants and didn't see anything she's allergic too, but she seems to itch after eating it. 

I'm glad your two love it and can't wait for Midgie to try. She likes just about everything.


----------

